# Hog Hunting during archery season



## FlyBoy (Sep 8, 2012)

Hunting hogs during archery season with a rifle seems like it would throw up red flags to a game warden. I could just carry my 44 magnum revolver with my CCW I guess. Or I thought about taking my 22 magnum rifle (small game season) and my 44 revolver and maybe that wouldnt throw up a flag. This is on private land... No WMA. What do you guys think?


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 8, 2012)

Perfectly legal activity. Don't worry about a flag....


----------



## paulkeen (Sep 8, 2012)

do it with a bow/crossbow


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 8, 2012)

call the GW that works your area....let him know what's on your mind. That always works pretty good for me.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 8, 2012)

You can't carry a gun with you in bow season unless you have concealed carry but I don't know if concealed carry allows for a rifle


----------



## Todd E (Sep 8, 2012)

Throwback says my posts are misleading, so in my best attempt.........here goes.

On private land, with the proper GA hunting license, you can hunt hogs with a rifle, even though archery season is in. The GFL has nothing to do with it(rifle). A GFL allows archery hunters to carry a pistol for protection purposes. 

Here is was you cannot do.  If you are archery hunting for deer with a bow in hand, you cannot have a rifle with you at the same time saying I'm gonna shoot a hog with it if it walks by. 

You can go archery hunt for a spell, go to truck and put bow up, grab rifle and go stalk/hunt pigs.

How's that T for an explanation??

I've done it for years. Even called ranger and confirmed, told him who I was, and where I was hunting. 

Then there's the whole shooting pigs over bait discussion which I stay out of. But, hope this clarifies your concerns.


----------



## Milner540 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Flyboy,

Forgive a newbie to the forum, but where around our area is good to hunt for Hogs.  Never run across any out off New Hope Rd area of Pike.............

Milner540


----------



## matthewmagness (Sep 13, 2012)

So can I hunt over bait pile for hogs on private land.I have hunted in Hancock county all my life and on the same tract.Last year I saw some hogs during turkey season.This was the first time I saw the pigs on the place and just this past weekend I was bushogin shootin lanes and a big hog ran right out in front of me..I have never hunted for hogs before any advice on killing this hog or hogs before he or they tare up our food plots and acorn crop this year.Looking into traps I am a welder and have my on equipment and can build any kind of trap necessary.Any advice or tips would b great.


----------



## BreamReaper (Sep 13, 2012)

Usually, I dont fool with a hog in September cause its so dang hot. But... I prefer personally to just take my bow, strap my pistol on cause you never know whats coming out the swamp. Now, I assume youre just hog hunting, so fire away if thats the case! Long as you dont get tempted to pop a mossy horn and get caught youre in the clear bud! Good Luck!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 13, 2012)

Also, small game season is open, and so carrying a .22 doesnt matter, and its plenty to kill a hog with coreect shot placement.  No red flags.  Thats what everyone hunts them with on WMAs durinf small game season.


----------



## gabowman (Sep 14, 2012)

I just read the GW report on last week's activity and there are numerous reports of hunters hunting over bait. I only read one report where they actually had killed a deer so how do the wardens know theyre not hog hunting?!?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 15, 2012)

Todd E said:


> Throwback says my posts are misleading, so in my best attempt.........here goes.
> 
> On private land, with the proper GA hunting license, you can hunt hogs with a rifle, even though archery season is in. The GFL has nothing to do with it(rifle). A GFL allows archery hunters to carry a pistol for protection purposes.
> 
> ...



Could you show me the part of the regulations where it says you can't have a rifle and bow during archery season on private land?


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 15, 2012)

gabowman said:


> I just read the GW report on last week's activity and there are numerous reports of hunters hunting over bait.



Got a link?



gabowman said:


> I only read one report where they actually had killed a deer so how do the wardens know theyre not hog hunting?!?



No hog sign in the area........


----------



## Todd E (Sep 15, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Could you show me the part of the regulations where it says you can't have a rifle and bow during archery season on private land?



Sure can and here ya go.............keep in mind GFL is only allowing you to possess a handgun and to have it for protection only from wild people/animals causing fear of your life.


Possession of firearm while hunting with bow and arrow 


It shall be unlawful for any person to possess any center-fire or rimfire firearm other than a handgun, as such term is defined in Code Section 16-11-125.1, while hunting with a bow and arrow during archery or primitive weapons season for deer or while hunting with a muzzleloading firearm during a primitive weapons season for deer or to possess a loaded handgun while hunting with a bow and arrow during archery or primitive weapons season for deer or while hunting with a muzzleloading firearm during primitive weapons season for deer unless such person possesses a valid weapons carry license issued pursuant to Code Section 16-11-129.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 15, 2012)

gabowman said:


> I just read the GW report on last week's activity and there are numerous reports of hunters hunting over bait. I only read one report where they actually had killed a deer so how do the wardens know theyre not hog hunting?!?



how do they know they're not turkey hunting?

T


----------



## bucktail (Sep 15, 2012)

So if I'm bow hunting and have my pistol (gwl), which I always carry, can I use the pistol to shoot the hogs if they come in?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 17, 2012)

Todd E said:


> Sure can and here ya go.............keep in mind GFL is only allowing you to possess a handgun and to have it for protection only from wild people/animals causing fear of your life.
> 
> 
> Possession of firearm while hunting with bow and arrow
> ...



The regulations say this on page 20.  If you have a GFL, you can carry a centerfire rifle during archery season on private property.



> Archers may not possess any centerfire, rimfire,
> or muzzleloading firearm while hunting
> during the archery deer season , except that any
> person possessing a license to carry a concealed
> ...


----------



## Todd E (Sep 17, 2012)

10-4. Me personally, I don't know of any archer who has a GFL and their weapon choice of protection is a center fire rifle. Not saying there are none, but I don't know of any. 

Point taken and noted by Todd E.  

Keep in mind that this was placed into law allowing us GFL holders to carry a weapon for protection. Not to bust a hog 80 yds away scoffing up acorns while hunter is twenty feet up a white oak with a bow archery hunting for deer. No matter how we try to manipulate it.......that's hunting. 

Happy Hunting LBZ.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 17, 2012)

Todd E said:


> 10-4. Me personally, I don't know of any archer who has a GFL and their weapon choice of protection is a center fire rifle. Not saying there are none, but I don't know of any.
> 
> Point taken and noted by Todd E.
> 
> ...




It's alright, I just wish they (rulemakers) would not put conflicting info in different places.  I had a GW try to get me for having a loaded (mag in but not 1 in chamber) on WMA during a deer hunt and was getting ready to get his ticket book out until I pulled out my GFL.  Ruined his whole day not to get to write me a ticket.   As he left, he made sure to say 'next year it (GFL) won't cover long guns'  but the way they worded it, you can still carry a long gun on private property.     - GW


----------



## matthewmagness (Sep 18, 2012)

So can you hunt hogs over corn on private land at night?These hogs are not showing them selves during the day.But are tearing up the place.Must be during the night last year they destroyed my food plot.
Next week I plan to plant again I want to stop them this time.Mud wallows are in site of my blind.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 18, 2012)

matthewmagness said:


> So can you hunt hogs over corn on private land at night?These hogs are not showing them selves during the day.But are tearing up the place.Must be during the night last year they destroyed my food plot.
> Next week I plan to plant again I want to stop them this time.Mud wallows are in site of my blind.



Southern zone-yes.  Northern zone-no.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 18, 2012)

matthewmagness said:


> So can you hunt hogs over corn on private land at night?These hogs are not showing them selves during the day.But are tearing up the place.Must be during the night last year they destroyed my food plot.
> Next week I plan to plant again I want to stop them this time.Mud wallows are in site of my blind.



Yes, you may.  From the regs.........

Feral Hog
Private Lands

No closed season; no limit. Feral hogs may be hunted at night with a light (no voltage restriction), which is carried on the person, affixed to a helmet or hat, or part of a belt system worn by a hunter. No hunting from a vehicle. Hunting over bait is allowed. A resident Hunting License is required to hunt feral hogs for all resident hunters 16 years old or older, except when hunting on land owned by them or their immediate family (blood or dependent relationship) residing in the same household. Non-residents must possess a non-resident hunting license.


----------



## dkennedy (Sep 19, 2012)

Todd E said:


> Throwback says my posts are misleading, so in my best attempt.........here goes.
> 
> On private land, with the proper GA hunting license, you can hunt hogs with a rifle, even though archery season is in. The GFL has nothing to do with it(rifle). A GFL allows archery hunters to carry a pistol for protection purposes.
> 
> ...





This is correct, I just called today!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2012)

dkennedy said:


> This is correct, I just called today!!



No it's not, read page 20 of the regulations.  If a GW told you that you can not have a rifle and a bow during archery season when you have a GFL, he does not understand the rules.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 19, 2012)

dkennedy said:


> This is correct, I just called today!!




I think there are two ways to explain this. One is based on the title by the OP. If you wanna hunt hogs(key word hunt), then you can do as dkennedy confirmed info in my quote.

If you wanna protect yourself from woolyboogers while in the woods archery hunting, you possess a GFL, and your choice of protection is a centerfire rifle or maybe it's all you own.....then by the wording in regs..........LBZ is saying technically you can have it with you for protection just not hunting.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 19, 2012)

Todd E said:


> I think there are two ways to explain this. One is based on the title by the OP. If you wanna hunt hogs(key word hunt), then you can do as dkennedy confirmed info in my quote.
> 
> If you wanna protect yourself from woolyboogers while in the woods archery hunting, you possess a GFL, and your choice of protection is a centerfire rifle or maybe it's all you own.....then by the wording in regs..........LBZ is saying technically you can have it with you for protection just not hunting.



I really don't think you would have to differentiate.  I know a GW I can ask and I'll make sure to mention page 20 and specifically about private property.  If the GW gave you guys bad info, it wouldn't be the 1st time and they will always err on the side of scaring you into not even thinking about walking a thin line.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 20, 2012)

Page 20 pertains to deer hunting regulations.
Page 28 has the hog regulations.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 20, 2012)

And page 23 clarifies the bait situation.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 20, 2012)

fishtail said:


> Page 20 pertains to deer hunting regulations.
> Page 28 has the hog regulations.



And page 20 says you have a centerfire rifle with you while archery hunting.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 20, 2012)

Quit looking at page 20.
This pertains to hog hunting not deer hunting.
The #6 post by Todd E has made as simple to understand as possible.


----------



## whawgman (Sep 20, 2012)

Perfectly legal, you just cant have any grunts or anything to do with deer hunting. I have been hunting hogs for the last 3 weeks in warren county over bait with my deer rifle. I talked to the game warden before i did it.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 20, 2012)

fishtail said:


> Quit looking at page 20.
> This pertains to hog hunting not deer hunting.
> The #6 post by Todd E has made as simple to understand as possible.



So ignore anything that does not fit the untruth you are trying to say is a truth?  I don't think so.  You can have a rifle with you while archery hunting with a GFL and you can shoot a hog with it on private property, it is as simple as that.   I don't know why you guys don't believe it, as I've posted the actual law.  Why don't you show me the law that says you can not have both at the same time in private property?


----------



## fishtail (Sep 21, 2012)

The point I was apparently poorly making is the fact that FlyBoy is not deer hunting. 
He is hog hunting during archery deer season. 
Being on private land there is no closed season or real firearms or baiting restrictions, any time day or night. Page 20 is moot unless he is also archery hunting for deer.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 21, 2012)

It shall be unlawful for any person to possess any center-fire or rimfire firearm ****other**** than a handgun, as such term is defined in Code Section 16-11-125.1, while hunting with a bow and arrow during archery or primitive weapons season for deer or while hunting with a muzzleloading firearm during a primitive weapons season for deer or to possess a loaded handgun while hunting with a bow and arrow during archery or primitive weapons season for deer or while hunting with a muzzleloading firearm during primitive weapons season for deer unless such person possesses a valid weapons carry license issued pursuant to Code Section 16-11-129.

Please read each word!! Especially the one with an asterisk!!!!


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 21, 2012)

fishtail said:


> The point I was apparently poorly making is the fact that FlyBoy is not deer hunting.
> He is hog hunting during archery deer season.
> Being on private land there is no closed season or real firearms or baiting restrictions, any time day or night. Page 20 is moot unless he is also archery hunting for deer.



Seems so simple, don't it?
If the man ain't deer huntin, he can have any weapon he chooses......


----------



## fishtail (Sep 21, 2012)

Mark, I'm not sure but that might be last years regulations.
lbzdually post #17 is what is current this year.


----------



## TaxPhd (Sep 22, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> The regulations say this on page 20.  If you have a GFL, you can carry a centerfire rifle during archery season on private property.





> Archers may not possess any centerfire, rimfire,
> or muzzleloading firearm while hunting
> during the archery deer season , except that any
> person possessing a license to carry a concealed
> ...



That's not what it says.

The words in red refer to the words in blue, NOT the words in green.

Having the permit allows the carrying of a _concealed _firearm.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 28, 2012)

TaxPhd said:


> That's not what it says.
> 
> The words in red refer to the words in blue, NOT the words in green.
> 
> Having the permit allows the carrying of a _concealed _firearm.



No it says you may not carry a centerfire rifle, except that you may carry one if you have a GFL.  The 'except' part is the key word, since you can not carry a rifle except if you have a GFL.  Such firearm means a centerfire rifle or muzzleloader in this case because of that word 'except'.


----------



## TaxPhd (Sep 28, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> No it says you may not carry a centerfire rifle, except that you may carry one if you have a GFL.  The 'except' part is the key word, since you can not carry a rifle except if you have a GFL.  Such firearm means a centerfire rifle or muzzleloader in this case because of that word 'except'.



And again, you're wrong.

If you were right, the words _such firearm_ would instead say _any centerfire, rimfire,
or muzzleloading firearm_.

The word "except" sets forth the condition(s) for the exception.  Those conditions are contained in the entirety of the clause following the word "except."

I love English.  As a well-developed language, it is pretty cool that words combined with punctuation and rules of grammar actually mean things, and that well-constructed sentences aren't simply open to arbitrary interpretation.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 28, 2012)

TaxPhd said:


> And again, you're wrong.
> 
> If you were right, the words _such firearm_ would instead say _any centerfire, rimfire,
> or muzzleloading firearm_.
> ...



Why did they put except in there then?  We all know a GFL allows you to carry a pistol anytime on private property when allowed.  Reading comprehension is your friend.  "Such firearm" is describing the centerfire, muzzleloader or rimfire gun of any type because after stating you can't carry these firearms "except" for when you have a GFL.   I've read that over and over and the except part is meant to clarify that you can't carry 'such firearm' As stated in the first part, except with a GFL.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 28, 2012)

TaxPhd said:


> And again, you're wrong.
> 
> If you were right, the words _such firearm_ would instead say _any centerfire, rimfire,
> or muzzleloading firearm_.
> ...



Think about this- what you are saying is that if you are archery hunting, you can't even have a .22 for squirrel, which is a legal game animal to hunt during archery season on private land.  I got checked by a game warden on a management area and he could not write me a ticket for a loaded gun when I walked out to a parking area because I had a GFL.   Ruined his day.


----------



## TaxPhd (Sep 28, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Think about this- what you are saying is that if you are archery hunting, you can't even have a .22 for squirrel, which is a legal game animal to hunt during archery season on private land.  I got checked by a game warden on a management area and he could not write me a ticket for a loaded gun when I walked out to a parking area because I had a GFL.   Ruined his day.



In this incident that you reference, were you archery hunting and carrying a bow as well as a rifle?


----------

